# Mineral oil and bees wax



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I now have the raw ingredients to make a finish that I've seen in videos. Capt Eddie uses bees wax and mineral oil, but I can't find the mix anywhere.

Do any of you guys know how much bees wax and how much mineral oil you mix together?
I don't want to make gallons, just 8 - 16 oz is plenty.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Russell, Here is the link from the man himself.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Bondo.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

That's not a finish; it's a laxative.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Russell,

CapnEddie uses O.B. Shine juice. Carl Jacobson uses mineral oil and paste wax. I want to try both.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I mixed 1 part bees wax with 3 parts mineral oil, put it into a glass jar and put in the mircowave, just add about 30 seconds at a time, to slowly melt it, then stir well, let it cool, the consistency is about like a paste wax.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's another post that might be helpful, but mineral oil or wax are not real finishes
.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/42936


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Jim, yes they are a temporary finish, unless and until you shellac over them. 
I intend to use Shellac or poly over this and see what happens. Of course I won't be doing this to wet blanks so I think I'll turn dry from now on. Wet is just too much effort for the result which so far as I can tell is only ease of turning.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Smitty, the microwave idea will change the stucture of the bees wax. It needs to melt at around 180-220 F. Try that on your next batch and see if it comes out better. They say to put it in a bowl and float the bowl on some gently boiling water in a stock pot.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Cue Clint's shellac rant in 3…2…1….


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I made up a half-batch of Cap'n Eddie's sanding wax a year or more back … just followed the instructions on his website. Stuff works great and lasts forever. I poured the liquid into four of those little containers you get with mashed potatoes and gravy at KFC … three of them are still unused and sitting in my finish cabinet.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Poly over wax ain't gonna work my man.
Bill


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

Bees Wax is super useful for many things!
Bill mentioned poly wont work over it, probably so, I use Bees Wax for metal working, nothing will stick to it!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Unbob* said: nothing will stick to it!

We have some politicians like that around here!


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been having some great luck with pumice and mineral oil on the interior of some of my bowls. Nothing else seems to get the micro scratches out of the wood, and I sand to 600g. 
I might keep the wax and mineral oil for the tools in the shop, they say nothing works better. 
And keep using mineral oil and pumice on my final sanding. Also baby powder works as a very fine WET sanding grit.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

This is a most amusing thread. You guys are a hoot.


----------



## jimmyb (Mar 21, 2013)

I used the toy making plans:

http://www.toymakingplans.com/website/how-to/non-toxic-wood-toy-finish.html


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

This is actually a food safe finish, so it's good for cutting boards and bowls. I guess it will buff to a shine.


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

I use it on cutting boards. It works well.


----------

